# Shorty Bull Takeover in Florida This Past Weekend



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

GR CH Blue River's The GOAT aka Cassius Clay and Blue River's Lollipop in Ormond Beach Sunday morning after the show.

FYI I do not own either one of these dogs. Lollipop is owned by my friend, Anthony and The GOAT is owned by my boss and best friend, Bully the Kid.









The GOAT took home 3 GRCH wins, 3 Best of Breeds, and 2 Best in Shows

Great weekend.....
Lollipop is a baby and just cute as hell.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Lolipop is sickkkk!!!!


----------



## TLFL (Aug 13, 2013)

they are sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

rocthebully said:


> Lolipop is sickkkk!!!!


She is a pup but turning out nicely so far. She is just a pet for right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

TLFL said:


> they are sooooooo beautiful!


Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

